# What car do you Lyft with and what's your average MPG while Lyfting?



## Bennela (May 29, 2015)

Hello everyone. I just started driving for Lyft last week and overall, I do enjoy it. I'm only driving part-time on the evenings and weekends, as I have a full-time office job during the day. I'm using my 2010 Toyota Prius and averaging about 45 to 50 mpg while driving here in Philadelphia. It seems to me that you really have to get high fuel mileage to overcome the fees and fuel costs to make any profit. How do people on this forum make a profit if you're getting, say, less than 20 mpg? What do you drive and what's your mpg?


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I drive a 2014 Ford Fiesta part time. I average about 33-35 MPG per tank, but I really just drive enough to pay my car payment and insurance. Just a couple hours on Friday and Saturday. Sometimes if I find myself in an area with good prospects anyway, I'll turn the app on and see if I get any pings. They're usually local and on my way anyway, like today when I was in Hollywood at the Sam Ash, and I got a guy on his way to work, which happened to be on my way to the freeway. Then I had a second pax who was headed south, just like me. Boom, $20 for going where I was already going.


----------



## PinkSquareChaser (Oct 14, 2014)

JuanMoreTime said:


> I drive a 2014 Ford Fiesta ... and I got a guy on his way to work, which happened to be on my way to the freeway. Then I had a second pax who was headed south, just like me. Boom, $20 for going where I was already going.


I was looking at a 13/14 Fiesta just last week. Seems so small in the back. Any issues with that? I've had Lyfts like that as well, I call them Serendipitous Lyfts.


----------



## McGriddleShake (Jun 3, 2015)

I drive a 2007 Toyota Camry and I get about 23-26 MPG... not the best for ridesharing but not the worst either.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

PinkSquareChaser said:


> I was looking at a 13/14 Fiesta just last week. Seems so small in the back. Any issues with that? I've had Lyfts like that as well, I call them Serendipitous Lyfts.


No problems as yet. I had a guy the other day who was 6' 4" and preferred to sit in back, but I just scooted up the passenger seat. 4 pax are a bit tight, but not bad on a short trip. There's really not much difference in interior room between the Fiesta and Focus. In fact, the Fiesta has more headroom! If there's only one passenger, I always offer the front seat especially if they're tall. No complaints yet, and I'm still sitting on a 4.9 rating on Uber and 4.8 on Lyft.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I use a 2007 gen 2 Prius and my mileage went up to 48 from 43. I am really surprised how people comment how nice it is. I also use a 2010 gen 3 Prius and NEVER the same comment?


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

18-20, but pretty solid for XL


----------



## Sonic78659 (Mar 13, 2015)

PinkSquareChaser said:


> I was looking at a 13/14 Fiesta just last week. Seems so small in the back. Any issues with that? I've had Lyfts like that as well, I call them Serendipitous Lyfts.


I drive Chevy Sonic same size and a 5 door strangely it's not much of a problem even with luggage. Only when I get 3 with luggage does it become a concern.


----------



## KLAXAN (May 9, 2015)

I drive a 2015 Nissan Juke, _I'm getting 32mpg with eco on. _


----------



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

Chevy Sonic 26.3 mpg


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

Subaru Legacy 2.5 here with 26 mpg. Love the AWD especially in snow Chicago weather. On super bowl sunday we had 19" snow drove 9 hours book $533.


----------

